# 29 gallon biocube



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So blossom was kind enough to give me a 29 gallon biocube. I've been wanting to do an upgrade but the set up we wanted was out of reach for a while, esp. after this christmas. Oy.

Thanks again blossom!

I have no idea on how these guys work so I will be keeping a bit of a journal here. I hope you guys can help me to get this going.

Some issues I have for the moment.

Not exactly sure how this sump works. It has sections with an open spot along the bottom. I am confused on how the water is supposed to be forced through these sections with it all open.

No skimmer in the unit. Just a powerhead. Not even sure which side is in or out but i'll figure that out soon enough i guess LOL

As blossom said before the two fans on the unit are not working. I am unsure if its the switch or the fan wiring. Thankfully the powerbox thinger is easy disconnect. 

Anywho, I'll be getting photos soon for clarification

I hope to transfer all of my 5 gallon over to this new 29 once i get it all worked and modded out :3


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WTG congrats on your new tank .
Wish i could help you with it but i havent a clue.

I do know the first section is for filter and the 2nd last is for carbon (bioballs) ceramic thingys.
and the pump is in the right spot lol

You might want to check for leaks and silicon if needed .
Im thinking you may need new fans (i think they are cheap)

What you might want to do when you water test it is get the tubing for the pump and fill it then you can see how it works (do it in the tublol)

the intake is on the left out take on the right .

thats about all i cant think of .
Good luck!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh thank you Blossom! 

This will be on hold for a few since i ended up taking my hubby to the hospital. He's out again now for xmas eve but still so so.

I'll see if i can get this thinger workin, i'll update when i do


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*

Congratulations Ciddian!!! You're so thoughtful Blossom! 

There are 3 chambers in the back of your cube, chambers 1, 2 and 3. Chamber 3 contains your pump. Chamber 1 brings the water into the back, you can convert chamber 2 into a fuge and use the pass through from chamber 2 to 3 for carbon. If you use chamber 2 for cheato, you might want to scrape off the backing and invest in a little light. I've given up on this for my BC8 and just keep it a small amount cheato in the tank. DO NOT USE BIOBALLS if you use this as a sw tank!!! You can create a rubble tower in chamber 1.

You'll want to invest in a stronger pump, most do, or get a nano Hydor for more flow in the main tank, otherwise you'll have a constant problem with cynao b/c of flow (as I do). However, it would make a great seahorse tank! 

There are tons of mods for nano cubes, check out http://www.nanotuners.com/ You can also use computer fans for your lights.

As I know you're well aware, there are tons of corals that don't require mega lighting. However, Reef Aquatica has a sale on thier JBJ Vipers http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=397

And b/c I know you're into planted tanks, you might want to think about the several different kinds of macro algae and create a planted sw tank!  Again, Reef Aquatica has a big supply of different macro algaes.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You dont know the stress that thing caused hubby and i .
I almost was like gonna throw it in the trash compactor downstairs .
i was thinking sure i could sell it but its just a bad omen to make money on something so evil in my life ROLMAO .
Yep im strange the way i see things sometimes lol

p.s. i think there are 4 chambers bonus!!!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hydor Nano is on sale for Boxing day at Big Als.

That JBJ Viper lighting unit looks quite attractive!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no idea on what kind of system this is. I have yet to really have a look at it but it doesnt seem to have any labels on it. Not that it really matters but i wanted to know for replacement parts.

I understand the inside a lot more now...  I didnt know that some of those baffles went all the way down so thats awesome. I am gunna buy a light for a cheato section. This friday probably.

Here are some shots.










Cid loves the tank lol









What am I missing from the outake? I assume that people use the Y bendable outputs? Could i get those from Big als?









Do you run hose from the pump outake to that little hole?









The fans. I was going to replace the power adaptor for this unit and see if it made the fams work. Otherwise i might need to gut it out compleatly. 









I want to add some blue LED's as well but i dont really know which ones to go with. Anyones that are fairly easy to install?

Thanks again blossom for giving me this unit to play around with  I am definatly learning a lot!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jess I can't wait too see the contents of the 5 in the nano how neat!!!! I think you need some new shrimp! lol I will live vicariously! 


Ciddian is too funny! Gah all these neat tanks with salt water fishies and shrimp....I want one too! 

*runs away from assimilation!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee i'd have to rehome the pistol shrimp if i want more shrimpies as he likes to eat them LOL

You interested? Bwahaha! The old system will be going up for sale eventually.

I wish i could paint the unit but i think i just might end up gluing some backing in there. I have birds and no balcony so i cant do much regarding smelly things like paints.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> awee i'd have to rehome the pistol shrimp if i want more shrimpies as he likes to eat them LOL
> 
> You interested? Bwahaha!


*runs screaming* You are evil!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's adorable...









LOL i actually never see the thing. Only when i put some food out he pops his head out and grabs it. I am sure he's gunna love the new tank. I'll try some shrimp sometime and see how long they last. The pistol shrimp can take out some pretty large cleaners so i dunno...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Maybe he needs a cuddly ole mantis shrimp to be best buddies with! LOL


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the shrimp may last longer with more room to run lol

Im glad to see you have everything under control .
Well it looks like you know more then us hehehehe 
cant wait to seee it done


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i cant wait to do more LR shopping! O_O


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For blue LED moon lights, check these out. Delivered to you for $15 CAD, and you can adjust their position easily and attach them easily into any hood or fixture.
http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-Waterproof-A...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I bought them to DIY into the reflector of my fixture as it has no moonlights.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ????
this thread needs a bump ...... how"s it coming?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> For blue LED moon lights, check these out. Delivered to you for $15 CAD, and you can adjust their position easily and attach them easily into any hood or fixture.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-Waterproof-A...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> I bought them to DIY into the reflector of my fixture as it has no moonlights.


Those are sweet lights, I've sent the link to TDF for the new tank!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're really good. Well worth the $15!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey tabatha! :3 If you want me to order an extra pair lemmie know okie!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I hurt my wrist at work and ended up taking it pretty easy on the weekend.

I put in the light for the cheato I would like to keep. I hope it works out.. LOL There is a gap at the top I need to section off because of some slight light leakage from the plant light.

Pretty happy with it!

































Also picked up some hose for the pump.. Just when with some ehiem tubing. I'd like to track down a U tube outake eventually


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh and I spoke with a friend at Big als about the fans. He told me to bring in the whole fan unit and he'll try to figure out whats going on with it 

i'll let ya guys know when i do.

Things I need to get:

Heater
Skimmer (?)
LR
Coral!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a great fuge light Cid, where did you get it and what are the dimensions?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I got it from work... pretty sure that this is the one. I had to saw down the legs on it a bit and put the velcro tape on it. Super simple

Hope that helps. 
PT-2225 
30 x 9 x 15 cm 11.8" x 3.5" x 5.9


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

skimmer is optional on the biocubes, I know you can buy one that is meant to fit in there, but i think it's air pump/stone driven, so I suggest changing to a small venturi if you can fit it in there, but the biocube one shoudl be fine


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks Jim  I'll make sure to ask when i take the fans in


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've read often that the BC ones are not worth having - pretty much the story with most nano skimmers too.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I've read often that the BC ones are not worth having - pretty much the story with most nano skimmers too.


Hmmm, I'd have to disagree with that, our Tunze nano skimmer does a pretty good job!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOps.. I am dumb! 

Soooo... Bob and I fought over where to put the tank. He wanted it on a desk in the bedroom. I wanted it on a side table beside the couch. (the side table is the exact same size as the cube) 

He didnt think it would fit so I put it on the desk (under a set of drawers) and showed him exactly why It wasnt gunna work. It was sagging badly and thats even without rock. LOL

So I drained it and moved it to the table.. Filled it.

It wasnt level so I picked up some shims and got that issue figured out.

Turns out I put the refuge in the wrong dang place! Arge! I am so impatient somtimes I dont even wanna bother moving it. I placed some cheato in there for the time being to see how it would do.. Its faired well for the 2 weeks its been there. 

I put the refuge in the spot where the bio balls are supposed to go i guess?

Any Ideas on how to fix this? I was thinking I could just cut down some of the baffle holding back the water but i dunno.

The pump.

Well the pump that came with it is super strong. I had some hose poking through the hole and slightly kinked. If i unkink the hose it pumps out so much water it sucks out all the water in its section before it can be filled again...

So... nervous and not sure if i should start over from step one.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sounds like you need more water..... it needs to be high flow

fill the display and overflow (until the pump is covered) and the entire display, run the pump, and then add a bit more if need be...there should be a water line no?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

aaaahhh
see you are ready for rock!!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well the display section is right to the brim thou... D: If i had more water and the pump is that strong....

I can try tonight...with lots of towels around.. lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have an idea CID .........
when i saw the intake i was thinking myself it was kinda small ...
You could either -

A.. get a intake top skimmer peice .. geese I forget what they are called ...
Ill take a picture of mine for you later tho (laundry and tanks tonight lol )
but i have a feeling it wont help!But it might

B..or if all else fails more intake ,that means emptying it and try and put another slot without breaking the back .which was my thaught with the dremmel .funny when i saw the intake i was thining it wouldnt be enough as I woulda wanted more of a turnover .I never filled it or tried the pump .

and after reading your post I definately did the right thing!!!!!!!!!!   

I think B may be your best bet but you would have to do it slowly and test for the right flow ,then you can get the surface skimmer peice .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I figured out the in and outs of the tank but the problem of the fans is back.

I am a dummy and threw my Led's in between the two lights. Put them on and tested them. Good. Then i threw on the main lights and cleaned a bit. I came back and realized that the endcap glue on the led lights hand melted. LOL ugh.

So i pulled them out for the time being and set them aside. The temps are a bit too high still without these fans.

A friend at bigals told me to bring the hood in for him to look at but I am not sure how to get the hood off without breaking it. One side is snapped.. not sure how to remove the otherside.

Looking at the unit it almost looks like the power supply thing is corroded. I am worried that the small square that holds the wires and power unit isnt protected against the salt water. There is no rubber seal or anything.

I dont want to replace the unit completely only to have it rot out again. 

I have cycled it already with some uncured figi rock. I am going insane trying to get this ready lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Moved everything in last night! Omg how stressful. LOL

Everyone looks good and seems to be settling in, the pistol shrimp has been snapping allll morning and making me nervous. He found a burrow he likes and covered some of my corals up in the process. No harm. I just moved things around.

I have plans to add more LR and watch the corals to see how they settle. Happy things are okay so far


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

No Pics?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you do about the fans?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> What did you do about the fans?


she ate them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Still workin on that  Purchased a fan today just gotta rig it up.

Pics soon 

Hai tabatha!!!  Lunch soon ya?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes HIA TABITHA!!!!!!!!!!
When weather gets better we should all do lunch!!!
 like how I invited myself lol
how about a ladies only lunchL-)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohhhkay... Some mistakes.. some good updates ^^

Here's the tank two weeks ago, I picked up some bits of figi I really liked just to get things going. It was uncured so I wanted to leave it for a good while.










Just this week I broke down the five gallon and added everyone to the tank slowly. Lots of dripping.. lol

Here is the pistol shrimp

















The tank with the moon lights on


















feather duster and Kenya tree




































Hairy mushrooms?

















Ameekplec's ric' Its a bit grumpy because it was topled down by the hermit crab lol









And.. My oopsie purchase.. I was looking for more nissarus snails and the place was out. So i asked what helped with dark hair algae and I was told this snail would help. I later read that it may/will eat my soft corals when it gets larger. I am bummed out because this snail is beautiful!

I am told its an Arabian Cowrie ( Cypraea arabica ) and is vulnerable from where it comes from.  I will have to find him a home sometime.

Bum shot!









thats all I have for now! Thank you for looking! Comments, suggestions always welcome.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bummer on the cowrie, it's a very nice one. Does it look all ugly and hairy when it's mantle is up too? I have a little cowrie, and the first time I saw it I went to go rip it out of the tank immediately!

Um.....looks like you've got lots of space to fill


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee you took it out of your tank???

I do have a lot of space to fill dont I lol. :3


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wooohoo. Awesome job!!!!
I just knew you were the one and I hope it wasnt too much of a pain!
You know I can help fill it up    hehehehe
I have a stash!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL naw I am just a whiner Rofl.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> aweee you took it out of your tank???
> 
> I do have a lot of space to fill dont I lol. :3


Nope, left it in there once I poked it and realized what the heck it was


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL

Well I ended up pulling mine out much sooner than I had planned  It mowed right through some sponge so I think it will live in the sump for a while till i get the heart to find it a new home.

Gosh I do like it a lot.. What a cool little snail. I got to see that bizzare second shell thing that it does.. How weird!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Still workin on that  Purchased a fan today just gotta rig it up.
> 
> Pics soon
> 
> Hai tabatha!!!  Lunch soon ya?


I think you need to come over soon!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The cowrie snail lives in the refuge. section right now. I just love that guy.

The little sun coral left for dead finally opens up for me. It has short little polyps compared to my black sun coral.

Ohh did I mention I picked up another?? They are pretty darn addicting! O_O

Here is a shot of the tank. (already out of date)









The black/green sun coral

















Pistol Shrimp in his new digs.









Some photos before I plunked his grumpy butt into the tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LED shots


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good! I like your shrimp! now you need a goby for him to pair up with, that would be awesome!


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice... looking good.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

THanks GRafix 

Yea I do have one actually! A yellow watchman. The goby seems to desperatly want to share the pistols digs but he wont have any of it.  From what people tell me, if you dont get a bonded pair from the start they wont pair up.

The goby has gotten a few shots in the face from that pistol.  But who knows.. That would be the best to see them bunk up lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh very nice!!!
I like your LED lights better then whats in my cube !
nice!!! great job!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

THanks blossom! 

I got all that LR from ya in the tank now too. Lots of it in the sump so I will have to take some updated photos.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Update!

added a lot of stuff and forgot to update..

Shots of the tank and sides



























Collection of suncorals. These guys need more work. Trying to find their happy spots in the tank. The hermits dont like to leave them alone.

Left for dead oranges from work.









Black/greens









Pinks/oranges from TFL. :3









Yellows from Ameekplec 









Some mushrooms from work with a little feather duster. Haven't seen him for a while, I think he felt he was too crowded. and a plusing Xena from UTC!









Dendro from Ameekplec Looooove these guys.. There is another in the tank.









Rock Anemone! For some reason I love it! Its ugly as hell but but reminds me of some bizzare candy..


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

I see you've fed them a lot, haven't you 

Oooh cool anemone. I was just going to ask what it was lol. Do the clowns host in it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Trying too. LOL I keep missing their dinner time. They seem to all want to come out around 8 now so I'll try to aim around there. The black is being a touch difficult since I moved it away from the rock anemone. 

The clowns dont like it, I didnt think they would really either. Its a funny little thing. It likes to tuck all of its outside tenticals inside and clean itself or something. The underside is covered in pink poka dots. :3 Its the only time you get to see them.

The clowns favorite spot right now is the large pink/purple mushroom. The female does a lot of resting on it.


----------

